# General Business Category > Business Finance Forum >  Has anybody here about Express Finance Loans?

## bjsteyn

Infinity Office Park,
Meyersdal,
Alberton,
Johannesburg,
South Africa.
NCR Reg No.: NCRCP3869
Legal Reg. No.: 2008/252630/23

Has anybody heard about Express Finance Loans, that offer 2.5% loan interest rates?

Its obviously a scam, but have contacted cipro just to make sure.

----------


## Dave A

With the exception of the address, it checks out on the NCR website - AFRICAN SPEAR TRADING 183 CC t/a EXPRESS FINANCE

Use the NCR registration number if you want to check the details.

Charging 2.5% interest per month may be expensive, but that doesn't make it a scam.

----------


## bjsteyn

> With the exception of the address, it checks out on the NCR website - AFRICAN SPEAR TRADING 183 CC t/a EXPRESS FINANCE
> 
> Use the NCR registration number if you want to check the details.
> 
> Charging 2.5% interest per month may be expensive, but that doesn't make it a scam.


Invlation is more than that, how can that be possible. Anybody can copy a company number and name and put it on a piece of paper. How can can a person be sure as I have an approved loan from them, but they require a R2500 legal fee.

----------


## bjsteyn

Sorry, I mean loan legalization fee.

----------


## Dave A

> Invlation is more than that, how can that be possible.


Are we talking 2.5% per *year* or per *month*?
There's a big difference.

----------


## bjsteyn

2.5% in total over 3 years. not per year for the whole 3 year term.

----------


## Dave A

> 2.5% in total over 3 years. not per year for the whole 3 year term.


That does look suspect.
*Very* suspect!

----------


## jonathanwagner

Hi bjsteyn,

Express Finance Loans is a valid and registered company, but the likes of the 419 scammers are using their NCR registration details to commit fraud.  I looked them up on the NCR website and they exist and are registered. So I phoned them and they confirmed that they have reported these fraudulent activities to the SAP.  If you receive an unsolicited email from Express Finance Loans, please do not apply or pay them any money to facilitate payment of a loan.

----------


## Tayton

> Hi bjsteyn,
> 
> Express Finance Loans is a valid and registered company, but the likes of the 419 scammers are using their NCR registration details to commit fraud.  I looked them up on the NCR website and they exist and are registered. So I phoned them and they confirmed that they have reported these fraudulent activities to the SAP.  If you receive an unsolicited email from Express Finance Loans, please do not apply or pay them any money to facilitate payment of a loan.


Hi there, I was emailed a form and approved for a loan today, they want me to pay the legalization fee but I am a bit nervous to do so.  Has anyone else received a loan from them?
How do I get hold of them at a normal landline?

----------


## Dave A

99% chance you're dealing with the scammers Jonathan Wagner referred to.

----------


## geroldine

SCAM SCAM SCAM !!!!!! DO NOT APPLY!!! They let u pay legal fees and tell u is all you have to pay and after that the demand a nother amount and tell you have yo pay this and then that and you never see any loan , you just pay pay pay !!!! DO NOT TRUST THEM!!!!

----------


## bjsteyn

I didn't go threw with it as it obviously a scam

----------


## bjsteyn

People like that pray on people that are desperate. They know they are going to catch a few willing to do anything, that are blinded by there desperate need for financing!

----------


## DirkSwart

Hey Guys

I am the owner of www.expressfinance.co.za a legitimate registered credit provider with the NCR.
These disgusting Crime syndicates are imitating companies on the internet and using their advertised NCR and CK registration numbers. Lately they post all over Facebook regarding these fake loans, using Gmail addresses and cellphone numbers for contact details.
Please take note that this is not us. Do not pay them any upfront fees as no credit provider will ask you to do this. We have personally had two of their sites www.expressfinanceinvestments.com and www.quickleaploans.com suspended for Fraudulent Activity (Hosted in America). They also re-posted a facebook page https://www.facebook.com/LoansPeople/ Twice now and on both occasions I had it removed due to Trademark infringement as they even stole our Logo. Luckily Facebook was very helpful regarding this. If you see these Facebook posts coming from fake accounts advertising this, please report the posts by clicking in the top right corner of it and help eradicate these fake user accounts that are being used. We still have many people contacting us regarding this. SAPS commercial crimes opened an investigation couple of years ago and closed the case as they could not do anything about it. Non-Rica sim cards are used and they are constantly mobile. Very hard to trace.

Never pay upfront fees for any loan and you should be good to go! Also beware of Loan Brokers that promise to find you a loan and ask for your banking details. The Terms of service contracts trick you into entering into an agreement with them for some sort of Legal support costing you initially R399 and there after R99pm debits. Not sure if they really seek loans for you then but it is kind of a legal scam as you think you are applying for a loan and not Legal assistance. (Loanfinder.co.za, loantrackersa.co.za, www.ltracersa.co.za are some of them) Only deal directly with Credit Providers that are registered!!!

----------

